# Baby snapping turtle pic.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Took a while to get a good shot and my gf's dad's Canon Powershot A95 5 megapixle camera, but I think it turned out really good.

Worth entering for NP-POTM?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks awesome, great pic







This pic looks more beautiful imo than some winning pics from past contests. But that is my opinion


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool little snapper.... They grow so damn fast. Good luck with him.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Cool little snapper.... They grow so damn fast. Good luck with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he doesn't grow too fast, he needs to stay in his tank for a while.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> Cool little snapper.... They grow so damn fast. Good luck with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where'd you get your info from?










nice pic. to be honest i dont think it's potm quality, that's just my opinion. needs better composition.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Cool little snapper.... They grow so damn fast. Good luck with him.
> ...


dont worry.. they grow slow as hell. In 5-6 years you will still have a snapper that's maybe 10".

nice pics, panda


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Cool little snapper.... They grow so damn fast. Good luck with him.
> ...


I'll submit it anyways.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice snapper and pic







What are you feeding him?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Nice snapper and pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shrimp and worms so far.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice pic, i say enter it!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

thornton_851 said:


> nice pic, i say enter it!
> [snapback]1067432[/snapback]​


I did!


----------

